# Sim card dubai to uk



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys coming over in a couple of weeks

I will bring a unlocked phone with me

Is getting a standard pay as you go sim card easy?!?!

D


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can pick one up in the airport at arrivals (next to Duty Free). Or in any of the Malls - you need to show your passport.


----------



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

get a Du contract 100 elite will give you free 100 international minute and text.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

What's the price of the 100?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have just arrived and don't have a residence visa yet you can only have pay as you go.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info

If your a technical wizard here is ins for u!!

The iphone4 uses the mini sim cards, are these available in Dubai?!?!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if you get PAYG mini sim cards, but most mobile phone accessory shops in Satwa/Deira/Bur Dubai will be able to convert for you if not.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah, you can get a Micro Sim (particularly for the I-Phone 4).

We have Two different Network's in dubai
1)Etisalat
2)Du

etisalat charges you by the minutes you use.
Du charges you by the second's you use.

Du would offer you better packages on the I-Phone.

You would have too pay additional 20AED to get a Micro Sim for the iphone.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Where do I suggest I go to get this?!


----------



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Danbirch28 said:


> What's the price of the 100?


100 dhs contract every month then call costs


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

You have too go too a DU Office, which is located in every mall.
They have a outlet in the airport ,just as you arrive out of the airport.

Where are you located??


----------

